# Beer in MP soap?



## candice19 (Jun 14, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried adding beer to MP?  I'm curious of the outcome/scent before I go out, buy beer, etc

Apparently, you can add beer to MP soap, but it requires more curing time.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2011)

M&P does not cure. Cure is a process CP goes through.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 14, 2011)

Beer is water based. The more water based products you add to MP, the softer the soap will become.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2011)

I have added dried hops to M&P & called it beer soap. It gives the scent.


----------



## xraygrl (Jun 14, 2011)

I wouldn't add beer to MP. 

Bramble Berry has a few beer type Fo's:

http://www.brambleberry.com/Honey-Ale-F ... P4836.aspx

Then maybe as Tabitha suggests you could add some dry hops.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe cure was the wrong word... dry?

I actually called the soap base manufacturer, and they said it was fine to add at the same usage rate as a fragrance oil (but not both at max percentage rates), you just had to let it dry longer before wrapping.

Where would you get dry hops?


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 15, 2011)

Beer being liquid I would imagine that you can add up to 1 Tbsp per pound of soap. When heating / melting your soap, if you let it evaporate a little longer, you may be able to add a little more.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, and I think even with 1 tbsp per pound of soap, it won't be enough to scent the soap. Hmm.


----------



## oasisbath (Jun 25, 2011)

*Adding beer to soap*

I would not recommend for mp.. I was going to try this however I backed off because the beer has to go flat for a few days first and since it is alcohol uncertain how it will react.

Not all soap bases are made with water and whether you use the stove or microwave method you come out better buying a beer fragrance oil instead.


----------

